# It was my control arms. No more shimmy!



## Kudo 540i (Jun 24, 2003)

Today I replaced my left and right control arms, took me about 2.5 hours. Since May, my car has been shaking worse and worse especially at 45-55mph. I thought it was my wheels or something because every time I had the control arms inspected by a BMW mechanic they all said "they are tight, no need to change them." But I deiced to go a head a change them my self. When I removed them, I was shocked because they were both ripped and torn. So this evening I went to dinner with my wife in my car and "WOW", no shaking what so ever. I'm so happy. I was worried I would just have to learn to live with the infamous SHIMMY. :thumbup: 

Mario


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

How much do control arms run, and was it a pretty easy DIY fix? Do you need a re-alignment when you replace them?


----------



## Kudo 540i (Jun 24, 2003)

BrettInLJ said:


> How much do control arms run, and was it a pretty easy DIY fix? Do you need a re-alignment when you replace them?


It cost me a total of $230 and I ordered them from Pacific BMW in CA. It is a DIY job just make sure your car is secure when raised because you are going to be under it for a couple of hours. I'm going to get an alighnment this week. The steering seems to be off center.


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to be getting a high-speed balance and if that doesn't work I may contact you for more info on the installation.


----------



## Tom S. (Nov 15, 2003)

*Paging Kudo540*



Kudo 540i said:


> Today I replaced my left and right control arms, took me about 2.5 hours. Since May, my car has been shaking worse and worse especially at 45-55mph. I thought it was my wheels or something because every time I had the control arms inspected by a BMW mechanic they all said "they are tight, no need to change them." But I deiced to go a head a change them my self. When I removed them, I was shocked because they were both ripped and torn. So this evening I went to dinner with my wife in my car and "WOW", no shaking what so ever. I'm so happy. I was worried I would just have to learn to live with the infamous SHIMMY. :thumbup:
> 
> Mario


Can you post part numbers for the control arms that you replaced. Were they straight or had a big bumpy curve in them? What did you have to do to replace them? Any special tools? TIA


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Tom S. said:


> Can you post part numbers for the control arms that you replaced. Were they straight or had a big bumpy curve in them? What did you have to do to replace them? Any special tools? TIA


The 540i and the 528i have very different control arms. The 540i arms use rubber bushings and, I beleive, the 528i arms (or at least one of them) uses liquid filled bushings. Bottom line: the part numbers are going to be different on your car.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Kudo 540i said:


> Today I replaced my left and right control arms, took me about 2.5 hours. Since May, my car has been shaking worse and worse especially at 45-55mph. I thought it was my wheels or something because every time I had the control arms inspected by a BMW mechanic they all said "they are tight, no need to change them." But I deiced to go a head a change them my self. When I removed them, I was shocked because they were both ripped and torn. So this evening I went to dinner with my wife in my car and "WOW", no shaking what so ever. I'm so happy. I was worried I would just have to learn to live with the infamous SHIMMY. :thumbup:
> 
> Mario


Good to hear that the shimmy is gone Mario... How are the rims


----------



## Kudo 540i (Jun 24, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> Good to hear that the shimmy is gone Mario... How are the rims


I sold the wheels a few weeks ago. I now have Breyton Visions. Some times I miss the Black Magic's.


----------



## Tom S. (Nov 15, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> The 540i and the 528i have very different control arms. The 540i arms use rubber bushings and, I beleive, the 528i arms (or at least one of them) uses liquid filled bushings. Bottom line: the part numbers are going to be different on your car.


I wasn't aware of the difference. Here are the reasons why I need some info.
Bad experience at the dealer yesterday. Went in for an oil change, tie rod replacement and an alignment, but they also found bad ball joint on the control arm. They were charging me about $160 for the tie rods and control arm and another $400 for the labor but couldn't finish the car since they close @ 5PM. The thing is I made and appointment a week ago and told them what needed to be done. They wanted the car delivered by 9 AM so they could finish by 5PM and the car was promised to me when I dropped it of by 5PM, but they didn't start working on my car till 1:30PM and called me at 2:30 PM for authorization for the work to be performed. They were quoting 1.5 hours for the tie rods, another 1.5 hours for the control arm and 1.5 hours for the alignment for the total of 4.5 hours and 2.5 hours till close, I got upset since they had the car pretty much for the whole day, and told them I'll just replace the parts myself and make another appointment for just an alignment. Since I have been working on cars for few years and just swapped out my suspension I knew you could get both of the tie rods replced in 30-45 minutes without taking the wheels off and meybe another 30-45 minutes for the control arm with one wheel off. I'm ordering parts tomorrow and getting everything done im my garage next Saturday. Forget the dealer, they are just parts swappers with a fancy title. I'll take my car there for oil changes but anything else I'll just replace/fix myself.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Wait a minute... I must be missing something here. You replaced your own suspension but you will bring the car into the dealer for an oil change??? Okay, that needs a little more explanation 
JB


----------



## Tom S. (Nov 15, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> Wait a minute... I must be missing something here. You replaced your own suspension but you will bring the car into the dealer for an oil change??? Okay, that needs a little more explanation
> JB


Pure lazines and the deler charges me around $45 for synthetic oil change. It costs me the same to do it at home, plus the hassle of going to drop of the used motor oil at the local Auto Zone.


----------

